# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Question de IF avec plusieurs statements

## feejo

Question de IF avec plusieurs statements
if a1>0 et a2>0 résultat oui="oui"
si non "non"

merci

----------


## daddylonglegs

Peut-etre

=IF(AND(A1>0,A2>0),"oui","non")

----------


## shg

Tres bien, DLL!

----------


## arthurbr

Et sauf erreur de ma part, en version française la fonction IF se nomme *SI*





> Peut-etre
> 
> =IF(AND(A1>0,A2>0),"oui","non")



Ddll you are a man of many talents !

----------

